# Gym equipment



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

I've been thinking about joining a gym but thought rather then spend £40 odd a month I'll get some gym equipment and put it in garage.

I'm looking to build up my muscles and get a six pack or try anyway lol

What sort of equipment would people recommend?


----------



## Jeli (May 30, 2013)

Power cage / squat rack

Olympic weights selection and 7ft oly bar

Flat, incline decline FID bench

Those will get you training. Then if you want save for a selection of dumbbells.

If you can collect in a van some used bargains on eBay. Otherwise powerhouse fitness and fitness superstore for new.

Search for cf475 as a good review by a member on here. Check out the 5x5 thread as I have pics of my setup there.

For abs get your diet nailed.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

The thing with doing it at home is that you have nowhere near the motivation as at a gym

Gyms are around £20-25 a month if you shop around a bit. Mine includes jacuzzi, pool, sauna and steam room in that price

If you sit at home you'll go out do a bit then get distracted hence why there's so much second hand flying about or it just being used as storage

If you go to a gym you have to make the effort to get there so basically force yourself to do everything

£200 for a years membership will probably cover one thing for the house if you want something of 'meh' quality


----------



## Jeli (May 30, 2013)

I would have agreed with the above advice a year ago. However I use my own kit a lot. Around 6 hours per week.

I've spent a small fortune but got fed up at the gym. Weights in use, weights missing, weights all over the place, one squat rack, busy days and changing my routine to accommodate, etc.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> The thing with doing it at home is that you have nowhere near the motivation as at a gym
> 
> Gyms are around £20-25 a month if you shop around a bit. Mine includes jacuzzi, pool, sauna and steam room in that price
> 
> ...


I agree with this.

Up at the crack of dawn. At the gym for an hour every day before work. 
More motivation at the gym with amazing equipment rather than doing it at home.

Although I pay slightly more than that...but again, got pool, inside and out, sauna, steam room. Courts for tennis and other ball sports so can't grumble.


----------



## Jeli (May 30, 2013)

Don't forget the space needed too for the kit and ceiling height for a squat rack with its chin bar.

I have a tandem garage. Too narrow for my car but good for my gym stuff.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

If I had the space, I'd go home gym every time. As said, a rack, bench, proper oly weights etc are needed. Second is a cable station. You'll spend some money but after you'll do pretty much any muscle group efficiently and effectively. Once I get a decent space, I'm going down this route.

As for motivation, you don't need a gym for that, just the right mindset, some time and often, some good tunes! Without the right work ethic, you'll be wasting your time at the gym anyway, as well as the 10-15 minutes travelling each way.


----------



## Jeli (May 30, 2013)

Agree with the above on mindset. 

I've got the weight stack pulley system attached to the CF475 power cage. 95Kg stack in 5Kg increments. I'm glad I have it.

As for swimming pool, jacuzzi or sauna time that doesn't fit my regime. When I used to train in gyms I liked the proper old school spit and saw dust type places. I'm there to lift iron.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Just looked at that rack and the price is great. Shane the dual pulley station is £900 though as this is the one I'd have too...

Best get saving!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Jeli said:


> Agree with the above on mindset.
> 
> I've got the weight stack pulley system attached to the CF475 power cage. 95Kg stack in 5Kg increments. I'm glad I have it.
> 
> As for swimming pool, jacuzzi or sauna time that doesn't fit my regime. When I used to train in gyms I liked the proper old school spit and saw dust type places. I'm there to lift iron.


Way I see it is that people treat themselves for doing well

Some people look forward to a chocolate bar or unhealthy food, I just look forward to pumping iron then chilling in the jacuzzi

Plus it brings the hotties in :lol:

My mates had a stack sat in his room for years, does a few reps, gets distracted. We both hit gym together now and the increased motivation is unbelievable


----------



## grapefruit (Dec 29, 2014)

Personally, I'd just buy some dumbbells. Check out Youtube for routines.

Use whatever you have in the house as a bench (toolbox with a pillow on top, etc.)

Once you start getting stronger, you'll know what other stuff to add (bar, squat rack, etc.).


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

the benefit for me in having equipment at home is it takes me 30 seconds to get to my gym which is in the garage, as opposed to 15 mins each way.

no parking problems, no having to wait for machines, no idiots grunting away (apart from me lol) and no plonkers with no gym ettiquete i.e. not wiping down machines etc.

best thing is i dont have to use a communal shower either.

no dont get me wrong, i do my weights at home but do my cardio in the gym, dont have the space for a full sized elliptical, wish i did and the £800 to go with it.


----------



## Jeli (May 30, 2013)

horico said:


> Just looked at that rack and the price is great. Shane the dual pulley station is £900 though as this is the one I'd have too...
> 
> Best get saving!


Just had a look and I paid £680 all in just after Christmas 2014. I have heard they are open to a bit of haggling over the phone though.

SKU: SEBR2437



Kimo73 said:


> Way I see it is that people treat themselves for doing well
> 
> Some people look forward to a chocolate bar or unhealthy food, I just look forward to pumping iron then chilling in the jacuzzi
> 
> ...


I agree with you on rewarding. After 3 months of dieting I had 10 pints of cider, full rack of ribs and lots of hot wings :lol: ... Put 2Ib back on but hitting the diet again.

Can't argue about the hotties. Though in the types of places I trained the women resembled the men. Which meant I never got distracted, other than the very first time I seen them and realised they had better beards.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol, haven't had an unhealthy meal for over 6 months now, tough going

Oh mate, should see some of the lasses in my gym, proper eye candy :lol:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

As someone that had to drive 15 minutes each way to get to gym and back.

I've joined twice and each time run out of steam to go, purely because it's such a faff to go out there, do it all, get changed etc...

I bought a Reebok Treadmill which has auto incline etc and cheap set of free weights from Argos and not looked back. 

I would like a machine or squat rack but I just havn't got the space at the moment.

When we move into a house, it'll be one of the first things I buy.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I trained regularly at a gym for around 10 years but life became busy and it tailed off. After getting into running for a while I've ended up with a simple bench & free-weights set up at home with a decent cross trainer. 
As others have said the convenience of simply walking into the garage worls so much better for me. I think a lot of the gym motivation comes fromhaving a training partner who gees you up when you're not in the mood etc.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Price up the cost of the weights, barbell, and dumbells first....these should be your number one priority for a good old fashioned meat and potatoes type workout.

See how much money you're left with, and spend it on a decent bench - preferably something with a squat rack.

Have a good look around for free weight routines for home use, and try 'em out for a good number of months.

Check your motivation after this period - still interested, or are the weights gathering dust?....then you can now go and buy more bits and bobs (resistance bands, exercise ball, etc.). If you're not still interested, stick the weights and bench on ebay and join a gym! :thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

I used to be a regular gym user but likewise have moved into the garage. I use a treadmill and a good set of resistance bands.

Have to admit to being quite surprised at how good a workout you can get with these bands. Only thing I miss is a good old fashioned heavy barbell squat.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

The greatest thing about buying your own weights is that they will never wear out. If you stop training for 5 yrs, the gym will still be there exactly the same. Gyms over here in New Zealand are about 50quid per month. Had my gear for over 4 yrs now so thats 2.5k Ive saved. And for my once Im in the gym I always hit it hard but its the motivation to actually go. If its 10 secs away, you have zero excuse not to go.

Basically
Pros, 
save money
never waste money
never wait for weights/bench
never busy
never get told off for deadlifting

Cons
No girls

But as someone mentioned, check your ceiling height as I am moving house on Sat and the new garage is 1" to low, bloody 1". have to cut the verticle box section on my rack now.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm a home gym builder, built the building especially. The irony of building muscles building a place to build muscles!!

I love it, I can train looking down the garden while my kids are playing. My dog comes up and sits in there with me. No waiting for kit, no "bigger" boys hogging the bench. I often work out without music you'd never get that in a commercial gym. I built mine including all the building materials and gym equipment sourced from eBay for £1312.

It isn't for everyone granted, it fits in with my lifestyle and so write a list of pros and cons. For me time at home with the kids was number one, my daughter comes in and often has a go on the boxing bag!! It's a good example to set I think


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Take it from an old guy, this is all you'll ever need:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=235211

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=243372

As your looking for the type of body the media tells you to have I would save some money by purchasing one of the lighter barbell sets, it will save a fair bit of cash and you'll get the results desired :thumb:

Add in some medium cardio and your set :thumb: I've had this kit for nearly four years.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

^ he's not lying he's definitely old lol.

Can't go wrong with a rack and barbell


----------



## Trewarin (Mar 25, 2015)

Startingstrength.com


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Check out freecycle mate. Could be something half decent going for nowt.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2015)

For a slightly less conventional option you could consider Kettlebells. Great for cardio-vascular and strength/endurance training. They don't need anywhere near as much space as a barbell/power rack. In fact, you can use them inside the house, as I do. Just don't let go!

They are probably as good as barbells for upper body work, imo, until you get really strong. The barbell has it for lower body work (and ultimate amount of weight shifted), but kettlebells will still take you a long way. I doubt anyone who has mastered double 48kg kettlebells would ever be considered weak .

However, I'll admit I still have my barbell and power rack in the garage. Although, I'm not using the barbell atm (and haven't for quite some time), I still use the dip and pullup bars on the power rack.


As already mentioned, a 6 pack is all about diet - or more specifically levels of body fat, which you control through diet.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

build it up gradually, over time 




























a rack, bar and plates is 95% all you ever need, so don't feel you need to buy every contraption going.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Prowler and thick rope. Now that is a better gym than any commercial gym you will ever set foot in.

Those 2 things are so on my list of things to get.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Bod42 said:


> Prowler and thick rope. Now that is a better gym than any commercial gym you will ever set foot in.
> 
> Those 2 things are so on my list of things to get.


2 simple, relatively cheap bits of kit that bring a whole new level to the word punishment. :thumb:


----------

